# Ol Furnace Blower Fan Bearing Replacement



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are the bearings the correct ones?

If so try to use a Bearing Press, this will keep the bearing in perfect alignment, and push evenly to press the bearing into the cage. 

It might need the bearing put into the cage first, then installed onto the shaft.

ED


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 6, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Are the bearings the correct ones?
> 
> If so try to use a Bearing Press, this will keep the bearing in perfect alignment, and push evenly to press the bearing into the cage.
> 
> ...


It is the right bearing. The bearing has a separate rubber (insulator) that fits over the bearing that cushions the vibration and holds the outside section of the bearing from sliding. It is the same as the worn out ones that I'm replacing, except it is new. The fit is very tight. I can't get the bearing to slide in if I put the rubber in first (rubber folds). I put the bearing in the rubber half way to get them started in the hole but the bearing slides through the rubber (will not slide in). I know it will fit but can't do it. Maybe there is a tool or technique I can't figure out.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Put the bearing in the rubber mount and then spray a bit of WD40 on the rubber and it will help you push it in. You may have to use a small piece of 2x4 wood to push on the bearing at the same time. Or put the rubber into the fan and try push the bearing in with the 2x4. Usually they are tight but not impossible to push in.


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 6, 2017)

yuri said:


> Put the bearing in the rubber mount and then spray a bit of WD40 on the rubber and it will help you push it in. You may have to use a small piece of 2x4 wood to push on the bearing at the same time. Or put the rubber into the fan and try push the bearing in with the 2x4. Usually they are tight but not impossible to push in.


Thanks... I used WD40 and then axle grease. I used all my 220 pounds, then used wood clamps but still didn't get them both in. I managed to get all but 1/2" in and it wouldn't budge any more. I haven't tried the gear puller in reverse. Maybe if I can use a wrench torque it may be enough.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I suspect you got the wrong bearings.

I changed several hundred sets of them back in the 70's and 80's on oil and old gas furnaces. New units use direct drive.

Where I am we had Lau and Torrin and a few other brands and styles so they are not all the same. I have had to reuse the rubber from old bearings with the new bearing if it fit better.

Post a pic of the fan and bearing and brand and model # of the furnace.

There are some guys here who fix oil (Beenthere) and others and maybe they can identify it or help. No way you should have to force it in that hard.

Use photobucket or imageshack or photo share site and put the link here. After 5 posts you can attach pics here.


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 6, 2017)

This are the new bearings pictured. The bearing itself measures and looks just like the old ones. If anything is different it is the rubber part. The old rubber was thinner but it is 35 years old. Maybe the rubber is too thick? Not sure if I can shave it down to fit. Note there are 2 bearings. One has the rubber in the squirrel cage bracket.

I could not find parts for a 1981 Magic Chef model L62-112-3 oil furnace so ordered a 3/4" shaft (was damaged) and bearing kit (set of 2) from Grainger.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You stated that the old rubbers were thinner, There's your problem.

If the old rubbers are still usable , just reuse them, if not try to find new rubbers at Grainger with the dimensions that you need. 


ED


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Yuri. You said you have replaced them before by pushing them. That convinced me that I needed to look at the rubber sleeve. I put it on a piece dowel and on the wood lathe. Using sand paper down to 600 grit I was able to match the old size. Works just fine. You are right de-nagorg. Going down to zero tomorrow night so just in time.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes you have to make it work or re-use the rubber sleeves.

Glad you got it going.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been - 31 here twice in the last month already.

Yes I know that the Canada members live it often.

But that don't mean that I have to like it.

I am glad that you got it running again, as a frozen home is hell to repair all the plumbing and things. 

And am glad to have been able to make a positive result for you.


ED


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> It's been - 31 here twice in the last month already.
> 
> Yes I know that the Canada members live it often.
> 
> ...


That sounds warm to me..... Kinda wish that I had it today. 

Sometimes the rubbers are a different shape too, so reusing them sucks. I take mine in and show them to my supplier until they match it exactly. We do however have a good truck stock of the common ones. (looks like you went from one manufacturer to another. The cross references aren't always exact, but like you've found out, you can make it work.)

Good work. 

Cheers!


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 6, 2017)

supers05 said:


> That sounds warm to me..... Kinda wish that I had it today.
> 
> Sometimes the rubbers are a different shape too, so reusing them sucks. I take mine in and show them to my supplier until they match it exactly. We do however have a good truck stock of the common ones. (looks like you went from one manufacturer to another. The cross references aren't always exact, but like you've found out, you can make it work.)
> 
> ...


I retired from Alaska so have experienced cold. It all feels about the same when below 15 degrees (dry thin air), if no wind and dressed properly. I don't mind the cold when there is snow (psychological) and we have 8" and 1 below in the mountains here (love it). The coldest I've ever felt was in coastal VA at 11 degrees. The most pleasant place I've ever been was in Vancouver, Canada for 2 years. I love Canada. I'd move there if I could.

The furnace has run continuous and quieter than ever before. I hope this thread is helpful to other DIY repairs on belt driven squirrel cage blower fans.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Now that's a bit cold, lol. 

Cheers!


----------

